# H110i GT ohne Link?



## Th3D3str0y3r (3. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
ist es möglich die H110i GT ohne Link zu verwenden? Ich würde die Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern. Kann man die Pumpe runterregeln, sodass sie nicht immer volle Pulle läuft? 
Das USB Kabel würde mich nämlich schon ziemlich stören. 

MfG

edit: Gerade gesehen das die H110i GTX nur minimal teurer ist. Gibt es zwischen den beiden einen nennenswerten Unterschied (abgesehen vom Design), vor allem was die Lautheit der Pumpe betrifft?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Dezember 2015)

Hi! 

Du kannst die USB Verbindung auch weglassen. Die Pumpe kannst du in Corsair Link auf den Quiet-Modus stellen und dann USB anstöpseln. Lüfter über Mainboard regeln und gut ist.

Unterschied zwischen GT und GTX ist das Aussehen. Die Pumpen LED ist bei der GT Variante zudem etwas flexibler. Ich denke aber, dass dich dies nicht stören wird. Lautstärke und Kühleigenschaften sind fast identisch, bzw. ist der Unterschied verschwindend gering.

Grüße


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (4. Dezember 2015)

Ahh sehr gut  Ist quasi schon bestellt! 
Und danke für die schnelle Antwort 

edit: okay, doch noch eine kurze frage, nur um ganz ganz sicher zu gehen 
Also installiere ich die AiO ganz normal, stelle in der Software auf Quiet mode und dann kann ich das USB Kabel entfernen. Das einzige Kabel das am Ende noch irgendwo angeschlossen ist das SATA-Stromkabel? Die Lüfter hängen ja am Mainboard und das 1 adrige 3 Pin Lüfterkabel ist dann ja überflüssig. Sehe ich das so richtig?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2015)

Korrekt. Alles richtig verstanden. Schau aber erst einmal, ob die Lautstärke im normalen Modus nicht auch schon passt.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (10. Dezember 2015)

Perfekt! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

